# My new baby



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

:wave: Hi Everyone,

I'm so happy to have found this place! We've had our new baby for almost 3 weeks now. She is certainly keeping us on our toes! We're new to the breed but are so happy with our choice. We have an older toy poodle that we got when she was 5. We have allergy issues at our house so we had to find a hypoallergenic dog that fit with our family. I have kids ages 12 and 15 and they are having a ball with a puppy that plays with them! Stacy the poodle never played. Olive will be 11 weeks old this weekend. ))

I'm looking forward hanging out here!

Tina


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*welcome and what a doll!*

Please keep us posted with photos as she grows! All of us here with older havanese live vicariously through you as we all WANT puppies! Enjoy the ride!

My daughter has asthma which is why havanese are very good for us too!

What a sweet doll baby! Lucky you!

I love the name Olive!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM TINA & OLIVE! STACY TOO!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Tina and Olive. She is adorable. We need more pics!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! Olive is a little beauty!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome...what a cutie...please post more pictures!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tina, welcome to you and Olive!! This is a great place to learn, share, and just hang together. We love love love pictures - just in case no one told you - haha


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! and Happy New Year!eace:


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome!!! I love to look at all the pics too. I'm trying to take a lot b/c I know she won't be this little for long. She's already grown a ton! This was day one with Olive.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!! Olive is just adorable, and yes they grow up fast!!! She looks a little like my Missy when she was that age.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. What cuties - Olive & your daughter! Keep the pictures coming!

Kathie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Two very pretty gals!*

Wow and the gal holding her is quite pretty too.

Olive you make my heart jump! What a cutie pie. I love puppy smells and little lickies.

Hope the housetraining goes well too! That was the biggest challenge for me...everything else was a breeze!


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, looks like I should resize next time.

Olive keeps me so busy I haven't had a lot of time to edit photos! 

Potty training is our biggest challenge at the moment! She was doing so well and then today we seem to be having a setback. Even tho I've been going out with her a lot today she is still peeing on the carpet! Ugh...luckily she is just too darn cute and we know she's just a baby. We'll keep trying tho! She already knows sit and lay down so we know she's very smart!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: Tina! Olive sure is cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Olive is precious! The young people are good looking, too! Are they your children? 

Good luck on the housetraining. There are threads on this Forum if you want to do searches for input.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Olive is adorable, and your family is lovely as well.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Olive is precious! The young people are good looking, too! Are they your children?
> 
> Good luck on the housetraining. There are threads on this Forum if you want to do searches for input.


Yes, thank you! Samantha just turned 15 and Dylan is 12 1/2.

Olive is so dang cute I can't stand it sometimes!!!

I am curious as to what she will look like as an adult so did yours look like her? Anyone else?

All of them were so cute at the breeders. We had a few choices but my family chose Olive...I was leaning to an ivory little girl but of course now I'm thrilled with our choice.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and compliments on my family. I think I'll keep 'em.:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You have a cute furkid and very good looking hu-kids!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Olive is adorable-love the black and tans!
Thanks for the great photos.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Adorable! Welcome to our forum family!
Carole


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Olive is so cute! Welcome to the forum. Hav's are so playful, so enjoy! And, I agree - we need lots of pictures.
Gina


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's another...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to get in trouble with all these new puppies around. I keep sending my husband nudge nudge wink wink links to cute puppy pictures. He's not biting.

Welcome to the forum. Olive is precious and your children are beautiful. They're eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome!:welcome:
Olive is adorable!


Peggy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Tina and Olive. She's absolutely adorable and we love hoto: and :eyebrows: around here, so you're doing great!


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love to see everyone elses pics too! There's such a variety of colors. All of them are gorgeous!

On another note...when someone asks me what kind of puppy we got we tell them a Havanese and they have no idea what we're talking about or they think it's a mixed with a Pekenese! LOL NOT!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tina, I've had a couple of people ask me that, too..."that must be a mix of Pekinese and what?"

And, then they start with the "have knees" jokes and feel so clever.  But, that is okay; the fewer people that know about our little treasures, the less likely the puppy mills will be to increase their cranking out of the babies.

Olive is such a cutie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Tina and Olive! I love black and tans! Keep the photos coming. They change so much at this stage!!

Your hukids are beautiful too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy! Your kids are pretty cute as well :biggrin1: 
Congratulations on your new puppy and WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

My Daisy has simular makings. She started out as black and tan and now she is black and silver, and I love it. They all are so cute, I wanted a black and white parti but chose Daisy instead. Now I am partial to black and would love to have another black one someday. I will post pictures later to show you her color.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie, she reminds me some of my Monte as a pup. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

mitrus said:


> My Daisy has simular makings. She started out as black and tan and now she is black and silver, and I love it. They all are so cute, I wanted a black and white parti but chose Daisy instead. Now I am partial to black and would love to have another black one someday. I will post pictures later to show you her color.


Thanks! I would love to see them.

Olive's mom and dad were white/champagne/ivory.....it amazes me that they can produce many colors in a litter.

Olive is in full terror mode at the moment chewing on everything!!! I keep redirecting her to her toys but she still goes after everything else! I bought the bitter apple spray that one of my friends recommended. Is this the best way to handle the chewing?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Olive25 said:


> Olive is in full terror mode at the moment chewing on everything!!! I keep redirecting her to her toys but she still goes after everything else! I bought the bitter apple spray that one of my friends recommended. Is this the best way to handle the chewing?


Lincoln was an avid chewer as a puppy as well. We found the best way was to give him irresistible things to chew on (vs. my coffee table, drywall, and baseboard molding). My boys love flossies, snozzles, etc. from Merrick (merrickpetcare.com) and Dingo chewies too. Some dogs tolerate rawhide well, some don't - you can try and see if it agrees with Olive. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, lots a chewable, tough toys/goodies. Different textures, too, and none that you don't want to encourage (like leather toys when you have a leather couch!) Or toy shoes when you don't want them to eat yours! Bully sticks, flossies, etc. are good. I think Nyla bones are okay, too.

Oh, and Bitter Apple works well, too. It doesn't seem to last long, though; I think once it dries it loses its effect. But, I sure used it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tina, are you using an expen with Olive? I only ask because you mentioned potty training before as well. If you're not, I highly suggest you get one and use it to put her in there when you can't watch her 100% of the time. It will help you out A LOT in the long run and she will potty train faster too! It can also help with her chewing as you can actually catch her in the act, rather than the evidence later. I agree with everyone else, using Bitter Apple on things she likes to chew and also giving her LOTS of really great chewies helps. Also, when you catch her chewing on something, make a noise to stop her (I usually say ah-ah) and then hand her a chew and praise her a lot of taking it. This way, you're showing her what is acceptable to chew on and what isn't.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tina

Olive is is just..


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome::welcome:Tina and Olive. LOVE the pictures. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi I am new to this site. We just added a Havanese to our family. Oakley. We got her from a breeder when she was 4 months old, and we have had her for 2 months now. We used to have a miniature schnauzer and the havanese is a very different dog. She is very funny, although she gets grumpy when the kids try to pick her up. Potty training is going - sometimes. I think she is awesome except for the poo eating thing. Really grosses me out. She is not crazy about her dog food anymore, unless I mix canine life in with it. We are feeding her what the breeder was - NOW food. Even when she eats all her food, she is still running around very hungry, digging in her dish. Does anyone have any ideas?

PS I think this forum is excellent.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Olive is the sweetest puppy, and I LOVE her name. I think that's the first "Olive" we've had on the Forum that I recall. Welcome!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to go looking at Monte baby pictures this morning after seeing cute little Olive. Monte has a little more white but they are still very close, here he is from puppy to now.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Tina, I've had a couple of people ask me that, too..."that must be a mix of Pekinese and what?"
> 
> And, then they start with the "have knees" jokes and feel so clever.  But, that is okay; *the fewer people that know about our little treasures, the less likely the puppy mills will be to increase their cranking out of the babies*.
> 
> Olive is such a cutie!


Very true! Have we heard what kind of dog the Obama's are going to choose?



Lina said:


> Tina, are you using an *expen with Olive?* I only ask because you mentioned potty training before as well. If you're not, I highly suggest you get one and use it to put her in there when you can't watch her 100% of the time. It will help you out A LOT in the long run and she will potty train faster too! It can also help with her chewing as you can actually catch her in the act, rather than the evidence later. I agree with everyone else, using Bitter Apple on things she likes to chew and also giving her LOTS of really great chewies helps. Also, when you catch her chewing on something, make a noise to stop her (I usually say ah-ah) and then hand her a chew and praise her a lot of taking it. This way, you're showing her what is acceptable to chew on and what isn't.


Is an expen a crate? We have a med sized crate that is divided. She doesn't potty in there but it's by our bed and she wakes up once to go out during the night. I think I should move it downstairs soon though. One problem is is that my husband works nights and sleeps during the day. I may need to get him ear plugs b/c I don't want Olive to think if she makes a little whimper we'll come and let her out. Right now I'm always afraid she'll wake him up.



Leeann said:


> I had to go looking at Monte baby pictures this morning after seeing cute little Olive. Monte has a little more white but they are still very close, here he is from puppy to now.


Omygosh, thank you thank you thank you! How old is Monte now? They look so similar and of course I think he is to die for!!!!



Oaks_Mom said:


> Hi I am new to this site. We just added a Havanese to our family. Oakley. We got her from a breeder when she was 4 months old, and we have had her for 2 months now. We used to have a miniature schnauzer and the havanese is a very different dog. She is very funny, although she gets grumpy when the kids try to pick her up. Potty training is going - sometimes. I think she is awesome except for the poo eating thing. Really grosses me out. She is not crazy about her dog food anymore, unless I mix canine life in with it. We are feeding her what the breeder was - NOW food. Even when she eats all her food, she is still running around very hungry, digging in her dish. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> PS I think this forum is excellent.


Good luck with Oakley. The housetraining is frustrating me right now too. I am taking her out really often and she's still peeing on the carpet.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is a picture of Daisy this summer. You can still see a little tan, but now she has no tan left and all her markings are silver. Daisy turned 1 in October.
Your puppy is so cute, I love her light muzzle. Have fun!!!


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

mitrus said:


> Here is a picture of Daisy this summer. You can still see a little tan, but now she has no tan left and all her markings are silver. Daisy turned 1 in October.
> Your puppy is so cute, I love her light muzzle. Have fun!!!


She's so cute! Do all Havi's like the top back of the sofa? Olive gets up there and scares me to death!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Olive is very cute.



Olive25 said:


> Do all Havi's like the top back of the sofa? Olive gets up there and scares me to death!


 I think most do. Izzy loves to hang out there. I love it when she lays up there and snuggles into my neck. It's Hav heaven.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Olive25 said:


> Omygosh, thank you thank you thank you! How old is Monte now? They look so similar and of course I think he is to die for!!!!


Awww thank you Tina, Monte will be 2 this month.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tina, no an expen is not a crate. Here's an expen (I don't advertise this seller, just using this as an example... never bought anything from PetMarket):

http://www.petmarket.com/midwest-black-ecoat-expen-24h-p-234.html

Or you can even use a baby play pen, which is what I used with Kubrick. It has a door, and is easy to leave open for the puppy to go in and out of when you're watching her:

http://www.rightstart.com/global/store/product~item~6620.html

You can use the crate if you like, but the expen works well because you just put her in it with her bed, a water dish, some toys and a pee pad (if you're going that route, and I do advise it for such a young puppy) and she has her own space that is smaller and more manageable for her. You have to put yourself in her shoes, so to speak. She's a small tiny little puppy imagine how ENORMOUS your house is for her. It's overwhelming! Potty training works very well if you confine your puppy to small spaces first and SLOWLY introduce her to larger and larger areas of your house. You should not give her full run of the house until she is much older. Kubrick, for example, did not have full run of the house until he was 6 months old! And we live in a small 850 sq ft apartment... Kubrick was potty trained completely by 4.5 months but he still had an accident or two during that time, so not until 6 months did we let him have full run of the house... when we were IN it. If we went out, he had run of the rooms where we trusted him, the living room and kitchen. To this day, I still close the doors to the bathroom and bedroom if I'm leaving the house. It's just habit now, because I've forgotten the doors a couple of times and he's fine. What I mean by this is that you can't move too fast with these guys. Plus, be careful for a regression around 7 months. Kubrick had that and we had to start over with confining him to a smaller room, etc. But that only took a week to do and wasn't hard at all... you just need to be on top of it!

Olive should be in her expen every single time your eyes aren't on her 100% of the time. Are you doing dishes? Olive goes in the expen. Are you picking up the mail? In the expen. Doing the bills? In the expen. You get the idea. If you're not watching her, she should be somewhere where she can't get into trouble. Also, even when you ARE watching her, limit her activity to one or two rooms MAX. That's it. She should have a LOT less accidents (if any) if you really ARE on top of her and watching her when she's not in the expen. If you catch her in the act, calmly pick her up and set her on the pee pad or outside and if she finishes her business, have a party. If it's poop, carry her and the poop to the pee pad, have her sniff the pad and see that the poop is there and have a party for her. You're now showing her the correct place to go. After a week or two of NO accidents at all (if she has even one, go back to the counting), go ahead and give her an extra room of space, still using the expen when you can't watch her. Keep giving her an extra room for every 1-2 weeks of no accidents and pretty soon she'll be well on her way to being potty trained.

Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Described well, Lina. On top of that, I had to tether Tucker to me with the leash if he wasn't in the pen, until he was about 6 months, I think. It's hard to remember exactly.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Olive 25...my Lizzy loves the back of the sofa...it must be a thing with havs...she looks out the window laying on the top of the sofa..... this forum is excellent I am learning so much by reading and love all the dogs pictures....Helene


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> Tina, no an expen is not a crate. Here's an expen (I don't advertise this seller, just using this as an example... never bought anything from PetMarket):
> 
> http://www.petmarket.com/midwest-black-ecoat-expen-24h-p-234.html
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post! Thank you for taking the time to help. I think we've given Olive a little too much freedom. We don't have a large house but she's been free to hang out with us. It's kind of hard because most of the time someone is home and my guess is she'd whine and yelp when she got put in the ex pen. She does that when one of us goes upstairs. (we have it gated)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, she will whine and yelp, but you have to ignore her until she stops. Start with small time frames and work your way up. Also, give her a REALLY GOOD treat when she's quiet in the expen. Whenever she's quiet, go give her a pet and praise. Also, when you let her out of the expen don't overly praise her or be excited as she will think that letting her out is more fun/better than staying in it. This is also true of the crate and leaving her gated in different areas of the house.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> Yes, she will whine and yelp, but you have to ignore her until she stops. Start with small time frames and work your way up. Also, give her a REALLY GOOD treat when she's quiet in the expen. Whenever she's quiet, go give her a pet and praise. Also, when you let her out of the expen don't overly praise her or be excited as she will think that letting her out is more fun/better than staying in it. This is also true of the crate and leaving her gated in different areas of the house.


Just like a newborn baby....


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

These are from tonight. Samantha got a new haircut and wanted to show it off.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Olive is so so precious, and your daughter is a beauty. Such lovely pix. 

Yes, I agree that Lina is right re using the ex-pen. I have had a new puppy (now 17 wks) for 3 wks. He is either in the ex-pen or gated in the kitchen/family room. At night he sleeps in a crate. Right after he has pooed/peed he gets to roam a little with his big brother Hav, age 2, in a few more rooms, when I'm sure he won't have an accident. His fussing in the ex-pen at first was unbearable (jungle sounds, screeches, etcl) but now he is used to it, and fusses / barks just a bit. It is very very useful for keeping him safe. It has toys, a little bed, his food dishes, etc. A mini puppy environment.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Olive is so so precious, and your daughter is a beauty. Such lovely pix.
> 
> Yes, I agree that Lina is right re using the ex-pen. I have had a new puppy (now 17 wks) for 3 wks. He is either in the ex-pen or gated in the kitchen/family room. At night he sleeps in a crate. Right after he has pooed/peed he gets to roam a little with his big brother Hav, age 2, in a few more rooms, when I'm sure he won't have an accident. His fussing in the ex-pen at first was unbearable (jungle sounds, screeches, etcl) but now he is used to it, and fusses / barks just a bit. It is very very useful for keeping him safe. It has toys, a little bed, his food dishes, etc. A mini puppy environment.


We made our own ex pen today in a downstairs hallway. Closed the bathroom door and gated the hall. I put a puppy pad down and used her travel crate for a bed. I put her in it a few times today. She was more okay with it when we were downstairs. My son was downstairs playing a game and I went upstairs to dry my hair. She started really whining and crying. Then all the sudden I could tell it was a hurt cry. I ran downstairs and Dylan was scared to death and yelled she's stuck! Her mouth was stuck in part of the gate. I picked her up and got he loose and everything was fine. It freaked us out a little. I sprayed the bitter apple all over the gate to keep her away. I have her crate for sleeping up in the hall...it was by my bed but I'm trying to ease her out gradually.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

see if her picture worked


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

To all I am still trying to figure out how to get lizzy's picture in my profile picture, but here she is the love of my life....Helene


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!! Love all the photos of the cuties, doggie and human.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Ann... I am trying so hard to post Lizzy picture on the left wher everyone has their Havs Scooter is adorable, I am not to good with computers and have a hard to doing allot of downloading and uploading pictures to post....but I will keep trying..... I am so happy to have found this breed they are a wonderful pet and I think I have spoiled Lizzy and maybe created a spoiled child.....Helene and Lizzy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! What a cutie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't worry about it Helene, they're fun to spoil!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks and he is another try to see if I get the picture right


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Welcome*

I am new too, so we can learn together. What a cutie !!!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Evyes Mom.....Oh My she is so cute and so tiny...Iam glad we will learn together how did you hear of this breed?....Lizzys Mom Helene


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina, Olive just gets cuter by the minute. And I still cannot get over that name, it's perfect !


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Biscuit....That is a great name I love it.....Helene


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually my husband was the one who researched this breed. We have wanted a puppy for a long time, but with a senior feline family, not until they had passed. I lost my last one 10/31 at 17-1/2 years old. So we have had a while doing our homework. Mainly the Hav's personality,characteristics, size, the fact they are good with children (have grandchildren) and other animals. I am not a solo pet owner kind of person and will add to the family eventually. The only con was their grooming requirements. I had 3 Himalayans and combing/brushing required every day or ELSE. They still had to have knots shaved off every hair season. Said I would never have another pet with heavy grooming needs....never say never, huh? This forum has been wonderful...so much good info on food, training, grooming....you name it...the info can be found here. Plus, I love looking at the all the adorable, precious Hav faces.

I am still having the hardest time uploading more recent pictures of Evye. I know they are too large but with my Window Picture Fax Viewer, I cannot for the life of me resize them. She grows by the minute.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Evyes Mom.....Your puppy is so dang cute its so tiny...I love them like that.....I remember when Lizzy was that small and I have a hard time getting pictures on the froum and a matter of fact Lizzy picture is in my profile thinking that would be the one when I post....My sons future wife got me goint on this breeed her steo sister has two male and female and the male came from Europe she has had a few sets of pups and there where my sons come in.... I feel in love with the boys Louie and Dewey.... they were such a great dog and then started to research.... I found a breeder here in Mich. and my other son and his wife bought a pup I have a male and they have a female..... I have gotten Lizzy spaded...so altogether in our family we have 6....and want another pup one day..... Grooming is a nightmare and now taking her to the groomer just for brushing..she is good with me at times and I am trying to keep regular brushing habits with her.... She is so spoiled...If hubby and I decided to eat in the family room she jups up on our shoulders lays down puts her head on our shoulder with her face against our face and sort of pouts until we give her a bit of our food...we have created a spoiled little girl and my hubby is just as bad as I am....The grandkis love thes little Have....we will learn together and nice meeting you.....The family dogs names are Polly Buster...Louie and Dewey...Rambo....and Lizzy.....Lizzy Mom Helene


----------

